# Saying thanks?



## ApSciPhoto

In the past, one of my favorite studios I worked for used to write hand written thank you notes to every single client. Very time consuming, but well worth the effort, I think.

I've been doing this so far but decided to go an extra step for my wedding clients. My sister is a consultant for these really great, tasteful gift baskets, and I'm trying to figure out a short way of saying thanks on a personalized ribbon.

I want to write in more than just "Thanks!" but without being cheesey like "Thanks for hiring me as your photographer." Der.

What would you write? I want it to be enough to make it clear why I'm sending the basket.

This is what it is (the black ribbon will have the message, I don't think it comes with the zebra stripe):







Also, do you do anything special as a way of saying thanks?


----------



## Derrel

How about, "Thanks for hiring me as your photographer. It was a pleasure to work for you, and I look forward to doing business with you in the future. I hope you'll keep me in your contact list for upcoming photographic services or additional prints and enlargements. Your business is important to me, and thank you once again. Sincerely _____ _______."

This goes on a small card, with your name, studio logo, and contact information. It's simple, honest, and sincere. People respond to that. There's nothing cheesy about thanking a client for having hired you...it is in fact, one of the simplest ways to make the client feel good about spending money--you, stating clearly and unequivocally that you are grateful for the biz, and are saying so, straight-out.


----------



## ApSciPhoto

I have the thank you card part down, but I need something short and sweet for a gift basket ribbon.


----------



## tirediron

How about something along the lines of, "I look forward to working with you in the future"?


----------



## rabhobbes

How about something like "I'm glad I was part of your big day" or "Loved helping your dream day come true"


I don't do weddings but do send a hand written note of some sort to most of my customers saying "Thanks for your business" (or thanks for allowing me to photograph your pet, etc)


Derrel, I'm going to start using what you wrote in each print order as well...it's nicely worded


----------



## FlashTimePhotography

Derrel said:


> How about, "Thanks for hiring me as your photographer. It was a pleasure to work for you, and I look forward to doing business with you in the future. I hope you'll keep me in your contact list for upcoming photographic services or additional prints and enlargements. Your business is important to me, and thank you once again. Sincerely _____ _______."QUOTE]
> 
> So what if you did a shoot for a client that doesn't live out here? I did a family shoot for some friends of mine, but the parents live in a different state. (They came out to visit their daughter and her husband.) I would still say "Thanks for hiring me as your photographer. It was a pleasure to work for you ..." but then what?


----------

